# Are there still quality sources?



## frost2525

For the past few years i have only relied on one source in which i consider to be the best source when it came to DNP for many in the community. Since then this source has retired and no longer provides DNP. I have done research and looked around but none of the other DNPs I have tried can compare to the results and quality of my past source. My question to you guys out there is, are there any quality sources out there? 

I used to use caps and now switched to tabs and I don't really like them, the release of dnp in my body is very different, and the feel is completely different as well. 
Has anyone else noticed this? 

Are there still sources out there that make really good quality that matched that of D's?

Do you guys feel like caps are superior to tabs?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

frost2525 said:


> Are there still sources out there that make really good quality that matched that of D's?
> 
> Do you guys feel like caps are superior to tabs?



1) The unhelpful answer is, we don't know. 
Most of the popular DNP sources today don't exactly have a long, established, track record. In the past, the easiest way to get around that would be to simply source the powder & cap it yourself. Unfortunately, from a security perspective, that's also become a bit of a pain to do in most countries. So your just going to have to do as much due diligence as you can before rolling the dice - there is no "top quality" source out there right now IMO. 

2) Caps vs tabs isn't an issue - your source underdosing the DNP and using more filler might be. You may also notice a difference between crystal vs powder since crystal contains less actual DNP.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I only know of one other dude who I would trust since Dinitro retired.  And he is very small and extremely private. Haven't seen anyone step up yet.


----------



## frost2525

Thank you for taking the time to reply i really appreciate this. At leadt i know now that im not the only one that realized this. I have noticed since D retired that people dont blog as much as they used to about dnp. 

Im really grateful and thankful for D, he always delivered the best and on time and was a professional in everyway about his service. I have nothing but respect for that man.


----------



## frost2525

Hey pillar, you may not know this but mostly everything i know about dnp has come from you and brobundy. I have trusted both of you guys for years on alot of the info and only had the courage to try dnp after reading many of your posts over the course of a 3 months. This was years ago and even found out about D through you guys. Being that said, i have the utmost respect for you guys and your opinion about this subject. 

Because of your advice on dnp and dieting i was able to make radical changes to my body in a very safe way. Im incredibly thankful that you guys put the right info out there for guys like me to have success with DNP. I have read countless threads on other bb sites and there is no doubt that ugb puts out real quality and truthful info. So thank you for putting out the truth out there for us all these years.


----------



## frost2525

All i have ever tried was D's DNP, not to knock others product down but imo i feel like the products i have tried are very underdosed in comparison.


----------



## DarkV01d

frost2525 said:


> All i have ever tried was D's DNP, not to knock others product down but imo i feel like the products i have tried are very underdosed in comparison.



I feel you man. I have tried one other source and it was definitely not the same quality. I am running a cycle right now the first week I used D’s now I’m using tabs and for me it’s no where near the same quality/dosage.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I saw people (on some other forum) buying the powder from "Fertilizer Warehouse" and capping it.
Sounds dangerous to me, but I dont know much about it, just throwing some info out here.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Actually just re-visited that forum and some are saying its already capped. Maybe a couple of options, not sure...


----------



## pumperalbo

I always have weight fluctuations every day on dnp why is this?


from yesterday to today again 0.7kg more even though the calories were the same really tedious


----------



## itismethebee

DNP causes water retention. Also after fat lose water is pumped into fat cells after using up the fat for a while. it ok you will look and feel like shit until a week after its done


----------



## itismethebee

Hey OP I'm getting a new stash today and if I'm lucky I'll let you know, seems a bet pricy but will see.


----------



## Traech

I have been stuck with the 50mg "Fertilizer Club" Dnp and i'm not a fan, i am hopeful you have a good experience!


----------



## Beemer_dreemer

thank you, why exactly are you not a fan Traech?


----------



## Tonykun

I get mine from a source in China. I moved to Thailand a year ago and made some great contacts over here. So far I have been using the powder and making them myself (which have been awesome) but have just ordered a batch of their caps this time so I'll see how they work out and keep you guys posted.


----------



## Jin

Tonykun said:


> I get mine from a source in China. I moved to Thailand a year ago and made some great contacts over here. So far I have been using the powder and making them myself (which have been awesome) but have just ordered a batch of their caps this time so I'll see how they work out and keep you guys posted.



Welcome to the forum. 

Start a thread in the New Members section and introduce yourself. Not many of us live in Asia. 

ようこそ


----------



## Tonykun

Jin said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Start a thread in the New Members section and introduce yourself. Not many of us live in Asia.
> 
> ようこそ



Cheers mate will make one shortly.

BTW I live in Thailand and I cant read Japanese sorry....


----------



## Jin

Tonykun said:


> Cheers mate will make one shortly.
> 
> BTW I live in Thailand and I cant read Japanese sorry....



Was worth a try based on your user name. Unless you got kun from elsewhere. Cheers!


----------



## Tonykun

Jin said:


> Was worth a try based on your user name. Unless you got kun from elsewhere. Cheers!



Haha very good spot it is indeed the kun you are thinking of, still dunno how to read japanese tho lmao.


----------



## BigBray

Lost my source, and impossible to find locally, im screwed


----------



## Tonykun

So I got my batch of tablets today. Never used the tablets before only the powder so this may seem like a silly question. Should I be worried that they are green or is this the norm lol?


----------



## Uchiha00

Tonykun said:


> So I got my batch of tablets today. Never used the tablets before only the powder so this may seem like a silly question. Should I be worried that they are green or is this the norm lol?



The tablets are actually green? That’s kinda weird atleast to me. My capsules are purple and white so if they were caps I would guess it’s fine. But tabs? That would be a little questionable to me


----------



## TampaRedDNP

I'm a new source and will literally send people free stuff if you'll give me a review, just to get established. Domestic US shipping only, and for the free stuff, it's absolutely no cost - I'll pay shipping. PM me if you want to know more. I apologize to the mods if this sort of thing isn't permitted.


----------



## BigJohnny

TampaRedDNP said:


> I'm a new source and will literally send people free stuff if you'll give me a review, just to get established. Domestic US shipping only, and for the free stuff, it's absolutely no cost - I'll pay shipping. PM me if you want to know more. I apologize to the mods if this sort of thing isn't permitted.


Nice to meet ya, now GTFOH!


----------



## TampaRedDNP

BigJohnny - I apologize. I didn't mean to step on any toes. I can't figure out how to delete my post in the thread, unfortunately, or I would. I rescind my offer for the time being. Again, I apologize.


----------



## Robdjents

TampaRedDNP said:


> BigJohnny - I apologize. I didn't mean to step on any toes. I can't figure out how to delete my post in the thread, unfortunately, or I would. I rescind my offer for the time being. Again, I apologize.



did you not take 5 minutes to read the rules??


----------



## TampaRedDNP

Robdjents said:


> did you not take 5 minutes to read the rules??



No, and it reflects badly upon me. I have now read them and see what I did wrong. Again, I apologize, and if I could delete my post, I would. I assume the mods will do it for me sooner or later.


----------



## Devil

Leave him alone man he's starting out. What's the big ****ing deal!? We're all men not children like over at ****ing eroids. He wants to get established so what? Why does everyone try to hold a brother down..at the end of the day we want a good source right?


----------



## Robdjents

Devil said:


> Leave him alone man he's starting out. What's the big ****ing deal!? We're all men not children like over at ****ing eroids. He wants to get established so what? Why does everyone try to hold a brother down..at the end of the day we want a good source right?



because this isn't a source board....you would know that if you read the rules before posting..good day.


----------



## Gibsonator

get em rob


----------



## JuiceTrain

Devil said:


> Leave him alone man he's starting out. What's the big ****ing deal!? We're all men not children like over at ****ing eroids. He wants to get established so what? Why does everyone try to hold a brother down..at the end of the day we want a good source right?



Did you make yourself a new profile just to back yourself up hahahaha looks like a sign of schizophrenia


----------



## Robdjents

Gibsonator said:


> get em rob



haha you know it..just doing my part


----------

